# 12" atlas craftsman metal lathe - $700 (PORTLAND OR)



## Nogoingback (Aug 23, 2018)

https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/tls/d/12-atlas-craftsman-metal-lathe/6674822725.html


----------

